

Show HN: Mandelbrot Explorer - acfaruk
http://acfaruk.com/p/mandelbrot/fractal.html

======
chris_j
Pretty cool. Can you make pinch-to-zoom and drag-to-scroll work the way you'd
expect on mobile?

~~~
acfaruk
Thank you. I might do that in another version.

